# First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-0]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Los Angeles Lakers] * *(45-37) *​

*PG * *S. Parker







* - *SG* *K. Bryant







* - 
*SF* *L. Odom







* - 
*PF* *L. Walton







* - *C* *K. Brown







*













 * @*​





















*[Phoenix Suns]** (54-28)*



*PG **S. Nash







* - *SG* *R. Bell







* -* 
SF* *S. Marion







* - * PF* *T. Thomas







 * - *
C **B. Diaw *










*Suns Playoff Index*









*Wednesday, April 26th- 10:30PM ET/8:30PM MT- [TNT] - US Airways Center- Phoenix, AZ *








* Suns Regular Season Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.4] [41.8] [26.6] * 
*Opponents*- *[102.8] [45.9] [18.9] 
*
*Regular Season Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.8]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [11.8]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.5] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [52.6] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.1] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [44.4]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.7] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [2.0] * 







*Lakers Regular Season Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* LA* *[99.4] [42.2] [21.2] * 
* Opponents* *[96.9] [40.2] [21.1] *

*Regular Season Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]** K. Bryant [35.4] * 
*[Rebounds* *L. Odom* *[9.2] * 
*[Assists] * *L. Odom [5.5] * 
*[FG%]* *L. Odom [48.1] * 
*[FT%]* *K. Bryant * *[85.0]*
*[3PT%]* *L. Odom [37.2]* 
*[Blocks]* *L. Odom [0.8] * 
*[Steals]* *K. Bryant [1.8]*​










*Game 1: Suns 107, Lakers 102*
*LAL-PHX  Boxscore* 


*Recap* 

PHOENIX, April 23 (Ticker) -- Tim Thomas and Leandro Barbosa provided a spark. But when the Phoenix Suns needed a win, they turned to Steve Nash. 

Nash made a clutch 3-pointer and two important free throws in the final 67 seconds as the Phoenix Suns hung on for a 107-102 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers in Game One of their Western Conference first-round series. 


Nash had 20 points and 10 assists for the second-seeded Suns, who blew a 14-point lead but recovered with instant offense from Thomas and Barbosa and the leadership of Nash, their All-Star point guard. 

The reigning MVP, Nash got off to a quick start but was quiet in the second half as the Lakers climbed back into the game. The Suns were clinging to a 98-95 lead when Raja Bell missed a tough runner. 

However, Boris Diaw grabbed the offensive rebound and shoveled the ball to Nash, who launched a 3-pointer very early in the shot clock that splashed through, doubling the lead with 1:07 to go. 

"We really struggled through the game so when I saw that ball coming from Boris, I knew I would get a great look and I wasn't going to pass it up," Nash said. "I wasn't going to pass it up and pull it out and see what we were going to get later. I was going to take it. I know coach was yelling not to take it, but I didn't hear him and wouldn't have listened to him anyway." 

"He about gave me a heart attack," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "We were having a hard time getting shots and he was wide open, plus he is one of the best 3-point shooters in the league. That shot kind of put a dagger right in them." 

After a 3-pointer by Lakers superstar Kobe Bryant - who had an uncharacteristically quiet game - made it 103-100 with 17 seconds remaining, Nash essentially sealed it with two free throws. 

The Suns had gotten a break moments earlier. They were holding a 101-97 lead when Bryant drove to the basket and was swiped across the face by Thomas. His lost his balance and missed the shot, but no foul was called. 

"No comment necessary," Bryant said. "Just look at the knot on my head." 

Signed by the Suns less than two months ago, Thomas had perhaps the best playoff game of his life with 22 points and a career-high 15 rebounds. He made his first eight shots, including a 3-pointer with 9 1/2 minutes left that gave Phoenix the lead for good at 82-80. 

"That is what you work for," Thomas said. "The whole Chicago situation was what it was - pretty much nothing. I spent that time wisely working out and constantly shooting and getting prepared for this situation right here." 

Barbosa scored nine of his 15 points in the fourth quarter, breathing some life into the league's best offense which had stagnated in the second half. His 3-pointer at the 3:44 mark opened a 98-89 advantage. 

"That is my job ... I go out there to pick up the pace and score when I can," Barbosa said. That is the way I am supposed to play and at the time it was needed. We trapped and then on offense used the pick-and-roll that made it easier for me." 

Shawn Marion scored 19 points and Diaw added 15 for the Suns, who shot spectacularly from the lines. They made 9-of-20 3-pointers and 32-of-35 free throws. 

Often trapped and double-teamed, Bryant scored 22 points on just 7-of-21 shooting. During the season, he led the NBA at better than 35 points per game and averaged more than 42 vs. Phoenix. 

"We don't normally trap but Kobe is kind of special and he needs special attention," D'Antoni said. "It worked this game, but we will see if we do it next game. They missed some shots they may make next time." 

"I had to take a lot of bail-out shots tonight," Bryant said. "I wasn't looking to attack or assert myself, it is just a matter of finding that groove. All I need is one jumper, then I know I'll get hot. We were keying on the other guys. Look at the open opportunities our other guys had." 

Lamar Odom had 21 points and 14 rebounds and Luke Walton scored 19 points for the Lakers, who had all five starters in double figures and held a 47-36 advantage on the glass. 

"I know we can play a better ballgame then that," said Lakers coach Phil Jackson, who lost Game One of a first-round series for the first time in 15 tries. "Our inside game was relatively good, but we are not pleased with the way we turn the ball over in key situations. Our game plan was to exploit the middle and have Kobe a force on the other side, but he never got in rhythm. 

"We wanted to get everyone involved," said guard Smush Parker, who scored 15 points. "We all feel like we can beat this team. The game plan was to slow the game down, slow the pace and play inside. Kobe didn't force anything. I don't think he had an off night; he just stuck to the game plan." 

Phoenix, which won its fifth straight playoff opener, sped to a 39-29 lead after one period and opened a 50-36 advantage in the second quarter. Los Angeles closed to 58-50 at halftime and pulled into a 73-73 tie on a drive by Bryant with 1:32 left in the third quarter.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll be up in section 218 with a good friend (a Pistons fan, but I have him pulling for the Suns for now).

I'm bringing a broom. Game two will be another Suns victory followed by 2 more in LA.

Sorry, I just don't respect this Laker team one bit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Remember to predict a score. Win 10,000 ucash pts from me (since I don't use em). everyone is welcome to do it


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

Suns 108
Lakers 104

Marion top scorer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

Suns 110

Lakers 100


Nash with 18+pts 11+asst


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

Suns 114
Lakers 100

Kobe with 50+.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Suns 112
Lakers 104

Nash is just too much for the Lakers runs them dry.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Suns 99
Lakers 88

Kwame Brown is suspended indefinitely for not putting up numbers against 6'8" Diaw.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Suns 99
> Lakers 88
> 
> Kwame Brown is suspended indefinitely for not putting up numbers against 6'8" Diaw.


lol


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

Phoenix 112
Lakers 102


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Besides Nash, we are very cold right now.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Suns - 97
Lakers - 99


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Without doubt the most pathetic showing by the Suns that I've seen in years. Someone poured cement in Shawn's shoes and attached them to the three point line. Diaw seems to have lost virtually all his offensive intelligence on the block. When you get the ball, DO SOMETHING. Don't wait for cutters who obviously aren't going to cut this game. Is there a rule that says he has to wait 3-4 seconds on the block before doing something? Come on guys, get your heads in the game. You are a million times better than this crap being shown tonight.

Luckily, there's always a second half. I suppose that's what the Suns are waiting for...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Great job Suns! :clown:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice to see Nash get pissed and jaw with Kobe. Totally unexpected.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Either God wants the Lakers to win or he hates the Suns.

Because 7 minutes without a basket for the Suns has not happened the entire seeson and on top of that the Lakers look like they're actually a good shooting team.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Without doubt the most pathetic showing by the Suns that I've seen in years. Someone poured cement in Shawn's shoes and attached them to the three point line. Diaw seems to have lost virtually all his offensive intelligence on the block. When you get the ball, DO SOMETHING. Don't wait for cutters who obviously aren't going to cut this game. Is there a rule that says he has to wait 3-4 seconds on the block before doing something? Come on guys, get your heads in the game. You are a million times better than this crap being shown tonight.
> 
> Luckily, there's always a second half. I suppose that's what the Suns are waiting for...


Diaw is not there. He shows tons of inexperience right now. Only Nash "gets it" right now. Barbs never reads the defense. Sure, he's got speed but he ain't 6'7. Oh wait, he can't read the defense 'cause he's looking at the floor!!!! 

Marion is moon-walking. 

Bell has shown some fire.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Suns - 97
> Lakers - 99



you're way too late on this. 


But yeah, we need to shoot a lot better. Lakers are playing well on defense as well but we're uncharacteriscally missing a ton of wide open shots.

Bell had a speech at halftime when we were down 17 to the Kings 2 weeks ago. We came out scored 74 pts in 2nd half and shot light outs. Maybe we can do it again :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> you're way too late on this.
> 
> 
> But yeah, we need to shoot a lot better. Lakers are playing well on defense as well but we're uncharacteriscally missing a ton of wide open shots.
> ...


Maybe....

We don't need to score 74 pts come back and win by 13pt. We just need a win. Let's slowly get back in and finish it in 4Q. If we can cut down the lead to 5-6pt before 4th, I think we are fine.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Maybe....
> 
> We don't need to score 74 pts come back and win by 13pt. We just need a win. Let's slowly get back in and finish it in 4Q. If we can cut down the lead to 5-6pt before 4th, I think we are fine.



No, I'd prefer the 74 pts and win by 13 lol..j/k

well it's down to 8 now so haha.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

You know what, Nash should just take over the scoring job. There is no passing lanes... just score. All the other 4 players are watching you anyway. When you are in the air, NOBODY wants to move their feet. Beautiful. Marion forgot that he can only score in that kind of situation?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



dissonance19 said:


> you're way too late on this.
> 
> 
> But yeah, we need to shoot a lot better. Lakers are playing well on defense as well but we're uncharacteriscally missing a ton of wide open shots.
> ...


Why? I posted like 10 minutes after tip off, the score was like 12-11 only 3 minutes in.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, good thing there's 7 games in a series. They better wake up at some point before they reach L.A.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

I knew the Lakers would get one of these lucky *** games.
Suns couldn't find the rim while the Lakers couldn't miss. I hope this wakes the Suns up. Remember them losing to Dallas? I hope its the same out come.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

Lucky games? Haha, they could have won game 1 as well. How does that constitute as lucky? I think someone is just a sore loser. I think I remember someone with an avatar and then a tag of "be careful what you wish for...", well Phoenix is certainly getting it. Raja Bell was a little fish that got deep fried right along with Steve Nash and the rest of the Suns. Holla.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

I was close with my prediction. 4 points off.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



The MAMBA said:


> Lucky games? Haha, they could have won game 1 as well. How does that constitute as lucky? I think someone is just a sore loser. I think I remember someone with an avatar and then a tag of "be careful what you wish for...", well Phoenix is certainly getting it. Raja Bell was a little fish that got deep fried right along with Steve Nash and the rest of the Suns. Holla.



Lakers are a bunch of scrubs. Sorry, but when the Suns go 7 minutes without a shot, theres something wrong. And no it wasn't the Lakers D.

Also, Kobe and Joey Crawford must get it on at night. Because some of those calls were suck-*** to the max.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Let's grab one on Friday. No worries. 

If Marion DARES to say he is underrated, somebody should stuck the playoff tape to his mouth. This is twice in a row that Marion hasn't been a main factor. 

Tonight it's Nash and Bell. 

Game one was Nash and Tim Thomas.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



The MAMBA said:


> Lucky games? Haha, they could have won game 1 as well. How does that constitute as lucky? I think someone is just a sore loser. I think I remember someone with an avatar and then a tag of "be careful what you wish for...", well Phoenix is certainly getting it. Raja Bell was a little fish that got deep fried right along with Steve Nash and the rest of the Suns. Holla.


Everyone quit with the disrespecting/**** talking. Lakers won don't take anything away from them.. They played great. Enough said. Series is 1-1 now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Let's grab one on Friday. No worries.
> 
> If Marion DARES to say he is underrated, somebody should stuck the playoff tape to his mouth. This is twice in a row that Marion hasn't been a main factor.
> 
> ...



Thats what I was thinking. The whole game I kept asking where the hell was Marion.

Mr.Underrated.

He dissapoints alot. I love him, but man hes got to show up for the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. The whole game I kept asking where the hell was Marion.
> 
> Mr.Underrated.
> 
> He dissapoints alot. I love him, but man hes got to show up for the playoffs.



He played real well against Grizz and Mavs last yr and ran into Bruce Bowen last yr. Now I have no idea.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

If you've seen Marion's past playoff games, you can clearly see why he is Mr. No MVP. Yes, his game is IMPORTANT but he ain't the deciding factor. Without Nash in this game, I dare say we got blown out by 20pt. Without Marion, the defense sucks a little but between Barb and House, I think we can do better than 5/15. 

Having said that, Laker played two GREAT games. Their shooting % were above average. We played TWO BAD games. We missed tons of open shots and without those, we can't advance anywhere. That's the price you pay for being a jumpshooting team... actually, we are a PURE jumpshooting team.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



SunsFan57 said:


> Lakers are a bunch of scrubs. Sorry, but when the Suns go 7 minutes without a shot, theres something wrong. And no it wasn't the Lakers D.


You're right...they're scrubs. And they beat you guys, which proves case in point why Kobe is MVP. :biggrin: 



> Also, Kobe and Joey Crawford must get it on at night. Because some of those calls were suck-*** to the max.


Uh oh, he's reduced to petty insults that don't even make sense. Let's not forget to mention the foul, that was commited by Tim Thomas admittedly so, that would have put the Lakers down by 2 with a minute left last game... horrible officiating worked against both of us. Lakers could've won game 1... you guys were out of this game from the 1st quarter on. So, cry me a river, then build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> If you've seen Marion's past playoff games, you can clearly see why he is Mr. No MVP. Yes, his game is IMPORTANT but he ain't the deciding factor. Without Nash in this game, I dare say we got blown out by 20pt. Without Marion, the defense sucks a little but between Barb and House, I think we can do better than 5/15.
> 
> Having said that, Laker played two GREAT games. Their shooting % were above average. We played TWO BAD games. We missed tons of open shots and without those, we can't advance anywhere. That's the price you pay for being a jumpshooting team... actually, we are a PURE jumpshooting team.


No one said he should be MVP (the Matrix that is). People just said he should get consideration. Yeah but see what happens when he doesn't play well? We lose. At least last game he had 19.

Marion's problem is he's 6'7 playing PF against 6'10. If we had Kurt Thomas he wouldn't be playing Odom


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



The MAMBA said:


> Lucky games? Haha, they could have won game 1 as well. How does that constitute as lucky? I think someone is just a sore loser. I think I remember someone with an avatar and then a tag of "be careful what you wish for...", well Phoenix is certainly getting it. Raja Bell was a little fish that got deep fried right along with Steve Nash and the rest of the Suns. Holla.


Haha? Suns fans are sore losers? EVERY BOARD I go to, the Laker fans are always complaingin about something.

That no-call on Kobe in GM1? 15 differnt threads, all 4+ pages long.

Nash got a no-call today, see anyone complaining?

Nope.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> No one said he should be MVP (the Matrix that is). People just said he should get consideration. Yeah but see what happens when he doesn't play well? We lose. At least last game he had 19.
> 
> Marion's problem is he's 6'7 playing PF against 6'10. If we had Kurt Thomas he wouldn't be playing Odom


Marion is co-captain. Expectation from him in the playoff is much more than from.... say Diaw. You can't tell me Marion has performed well for the past 2 games. If he wants respect, earn it. I am not even talking about guarding Lamar. We didn't guard him that well anyway. We still need to send help. This team lives on offense and when we don't get our offense, we lose on defense. This I can assure you. 

I just want to pass Laker. Forget about WCF for now. If we can't pass Laker, we can't pass anybody.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



The MAMBA said:


> You're right...they're scrubs. And they beat you guys, which proves case in point why Kobe is MVP. :biggrin:
> 
> Uh oh, he's reduced to petty insults that don't even make sense. Let's not forget to mention the foul, that was commited by Tim Thomas admittedly so, that would have put the Lakers down by 2 with a minute left last game... horrible officiating worked against both of us. Lakers could've won game 1... you guys were out of this game from the 1st quarter on. So, cry me a river, then build a bridge and get over it.


Kick out this troll. He's said nothing constructive.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I also want to add that Marion said in the interview that he DOES NOT want to switch. This implies that Marion wants to guard Lamar because he said only coward switches. I haven't seen Diaw on Lamar that much and I can almost guarantee you that Marion has something to do with it. It's his pride thing and so far, it's been hurting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Marion is co-captain. Expectation from him in the playoff is much more than from.... say Diaw. You can't tell me Marion has performed well for the past 2 games. If he wants respect, earn it. I am not even talking about guarding Lamar. We didn't guard him that well anyway. We still need to send help. This team lives on offense and when we don't get our offense, we lose on defense. This I can assure you.
> 
> I just want to pass Laker. Forget about WCF for now. If we can't pass Laker, we can't pass anybody.



Yeah, he's played like ****. my avatar says MISSING on him lol. Exactly, us shooting horribly has killed our D even more. That's why I say it's easier to say the blue print then do it because how often do teams follow through? And most times we're shooting horribly and that doesn't happen often.

I wish we had Kurt Thomas and Amare  Or just Kurt. At least we gave up a 98-100 pts. damn.


Yeah, I was a little worried coming in cuz Lakers have always seemed to be competitive but came up lil short or short. They got one now.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

With Kurt Thomas, this team CAN COMPETE for championship. I am not kidding. We beat Spurs with KT in the lineup and we got 11 winning streaks. Our defense ratio was one of the top 5. After KT went down, our defense ratio was one of the WORST 5. Is KT the MVP on this team or we simply do not have any other piece to replace KT? What KT does is not that special. His offense wasn't even good but he made sure he played physical and fouled when necessary. 

Tim Thomas is too inconsistent to be a good offense force. This team DOES NOT need any more offense players. He gave us great offense in game 1 but I dare say he did not even stop any of Kobe's penetration at all. He helps LATE, reacts late and we got out rebounded bad in game 1. TT serves NO dominance in the paint at all. Marion is under-height and sized and Diaw seems like he cares more about his stats than defense ever since KT went down. I've said I don't like the direction this team is taking with Diaw and Nash. I WANT to keep Diaw but ONLY IF Amare/KT is playing. We've got almost ZERO inside game 'cause our best inside guy chooses to pop out all the time and have one of the weakest finger rolls. Nash put it the best. He wants Diaw to go inside and FINISH inside rather than passing out. We don't need 2 players who just want to pass first. 

Marion has no post-up moves and weak one-on-one. His game is to score on put-backs, fast breaks and some runners (if he has room to do it). He can easily be shut down by a good defensive player who actually GLUES on him (like Bowen). Marion has no other tricks left. In the regular season, Kobe took tons of outside shots and when he missed, Marion had the golden chance to run. Now, the ball goes inside to Lamar/Kwame all the time. He is tired and he really has no game on the offense end. 

If we want to make adjustments, I would start Grant at center. He's our only hope left. If he can't step up and defend our inside, we won't go anywhere with this line.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*

I think more blame has to go to D'Antoni. From the begining I said he needed to get more plays for this team. But he hasn't. He just keeps going to the pick-n-roll and the Lakers understand how to defend it pretty well. Also, when the Suns can't hit anything they need to go to Tim in the paint. 

As long as the Suns get a win at LA I'll be happy.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



SunsFan57 said:


> Either God wants the Lakers to win or he hates the Suns.
> 
> Because 7 minutes without a basket for the Suns has not happened the entire seeson and on top of that the Lakers look like they're actually a good shooting team.


I swear, I kept having to double check the uniforms. I could've sword I was watching a Blazer game for a large part of this game. Brick, brick, brick. Can't happen every game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



jibikao said:


> With Kurt Thomas, this team CAN COMPETE for championship. I am not kidding. We beat Spurs with KT in the lineup and we got 11 winning streaks. Our defense ratio was one of the top 5. After KT went down, our defense ratio was one of the WORST 5. Is KT the MVP on this team or we simply do not have any other piece to replace KT? What KT does is not that special. His offense wasn't even good but he made sure he played physical and fouled when necessary.
> 
> Tim Thomas is too inconsistent to be a good offense force. This team DOES NOT need any more offense players. He gave us great offense in game 1 but I dare say he did not even stop any of Kobe's penetration at all. He helps LATE, reacts late and we got out rebounded bad in game 1. TT serves NO dominance in the paint at all. Marion is under-height and sized and Diaw seems like he cares more about his stats than defense ever since KT went down. I've said I don't like the direction this team is taking with Diaw and Nash. I WANT to keep Diaw but ONLY IF Amare/KT is playing. We've got almost ZERO inside game 'cause our best inside guy chooses to pop out all the time and have one of the weakest finger rolls. Nash put it the best. He wants Diaw to go inside and FINISH inside rather than passing out. We don't need 2 players who just want to pass first.
> 
> ...


Your impressive dialogue sums up the common man's opinion of the Suns. You have no interior game, and offensively that can be overlooked only if the perimeter shots are falling - they didn't in game 2, of course. Defensively, there is no hope of a trophy. 

Sorry. :sigh:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



bray1967 said:


> Your impressive dialogue sums up the common man's opinion of the Suns. You have no interior game, and offensively that can be overlooked only if the perimeter shots are falling - they didn't in game 2, of course. Defensively, there is no hope of a trophy.
> 
> Sorry. :sigh:


Funny how our weak inside game still owns Mavs?? I just didn't want to bring it up. Sorry. Now you ask me, between Mavs and Laker, I would take Mavs.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

When is Kurt Thomas coming back neways?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



Steez said:


> When is Kurt Thomas coming back neways?


He is not part of the equation now. He probably won't be back until NBA Final? :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Steez said:


> When is Kurt Thomas coming back neways?


Latest I heard was WCF, if we made it there.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Latest I heard was WCF, if we made it there.


I thought KT's recovery is not very good?? I read it somewhere last week.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I thought KT's recovery is not very good?? I read it somewhere last week.



they should an extra 3 or 4 weeks last week which would be around WCF. Either way, we need to get through this series somehow. 

Hopefully, next yr, we get someone else inside to help us out with a healthier Amare and a healthy KT. We'll set the NBA on fire again . Even if Amare isn't who he is. He will still adjust his game a bit and I still think be a good player.

Side note, I'm amazed at how the Pistons remain healthy for so long. Gotta have some luck on your side I guess.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Having read some of your posts, listening to Ceballos, Marjele, Chambers, etc., I really want to see the Lakers beat the Suns. I'm not sure what the hell gave any of you the right to be so cocky, even if you do get past this series.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Having read some of your posts, listening to Ceballos, Marjele, Chambers, etc., I really want to see the Lakers beat the Suns. I'm not sure what the hell gave any of you the right to be so cocky, even if you do get past this series.


Yeah, I apologize for everyones blatant disrespect for the Lakers on here. I warned them about it. and will do it again. Everyone quit with disrespecting. I will not have it here on this forum. You didn't do it all yr, and I expect it to be that way here too. Go somewhere else if you can't discuss this series or games properly.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: First RD - Game 2 Thread: [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [PHX leads 1-*



jibikao said:


> Kick out this troll. He's said nothing constructive.


That was absolutely consturctive, you just don't want to hear it. Nash flopped on that play anyway. Kobe practicially jumped over him, but it somehow hit him with his little toe to create enough momentum to knock Nash down that hard? Of course not, Nash was flopping. It was a good call, and I'm not just saying that cause I'm a fan of Kobe. And you never saw me complaining about the no call in Game 1 where Tim Thomas actually gave Kobe a welt on his forehead.


----------

